

Ask HN: Any VCs in Toronto, Canada? - noor420

Has anyone here ever reached and/or worked with any VCs in Toronto?<p>If so, can you please share who they are.
======
lowkey
Check out JLA Ventures. They are based in Toronto and just recently raised a
new $100 million fund. Rick Segal is their most visible partner and he seems
to be a very stand-up guy. <http://ricksegal.typepad.com/>

------
prakash
<http://www.punctuative.com/vcdb/>

------
prakash
I remember reading about VC's/angels near U of Waterloo, might want to check
that out.

------
bkbleikamp
i would suggest contacting the guys at b5media.com and talk to them - they are
based in toronto and have received funding.

